# Liquid Fertilizers?



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I got a couple of plants for my 75g hap tank about a month ago to help with the nitrates because of the big bio load (50% water changes every 5-6 days). The reason for the large water changes is because the nitrates seem to go up very fast during the week after water changes, starting at around 10 ppm and ending around 35-40ppm 5 days later, and I never let it go over 40ppm. I do not overfeed and all other parameters are good. So far the anubias, ferns, and java moss are growing slow but look great, but my jungle and corkscrew vals dont look so good. They have shown almost no growth, in fact the jungle vals look browner and shorter.

I was wondering if I should start adding liquid fertilizers to improve their growth and I really dont want to mess with CO2 systems. I've never used fertilizers and would like to know if anyone knows of some good ones I could use. Also, will they deteriorate the water quality and make me have to do water changes more often than I already do?


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

If you are not using a ton of light or CO2 then all you need is a K(potassium)+Iron fertilizer like Leaf Zone. Your water, fish and food will provide the N(nitrogen) and P(phosphorus).

A simple dosing regime is to only dose your change water i.e for Leaf Zone that's 1/2 mL per gallon of change water and if you have few plants just do 1/2 or 1/4 doses. Once settled in plants are remarkably efficient at nutrient uptake. This way you won't get a build up. Potassium is almost impossible to overdose and excess iron will show up as a rust colored gunk in your filter. Provide a moderate amount of light 1.5 to 2 watts per gallon and once established they'll grow.

Since those plants are not huge undergravel root feeders, tabs are probably not going to do much good.

I have 3 planted tanks, no fert, one using the method described above and one full blown EI dosed CO2 injected tank and in each the plants thrive and multiply. The growth rate is as you would expect, slow, moderate and it's salad time.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I couldn't find the fertilizer you recommended but at my lfs I was told that flourish excel will be just as good.

It says it contains organic carbon and iron and the dosing instructions are 5 ml per 10 gallons after a water change, and 5 ml per 50 gallons daily. I don't know but that seems like a lot to me. Should I follow these directions?

I read somewhere that flourish excel kills vals, but I may be mistaken.Anyway, my vals appear to be dying, so should I go ahead and try it?


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

jennye0 said:


> Thanks for the info. I couldn't find the fertilizer you recommended but at my lfs I was told that flourish excel will be just as good.
> 
> It says it contains organic carbon and iron and the dosing instructions are 5 ml per 10 gallons after a water change, and 5 ml per 50 gallons daily. I don't know but that seems like a lot to me. Should I follow these directions?
> 
> I read somewhere that flourish excel kills vals, but I may be mistaken.Anyway, my vals appear to be dying, so should I go ahead and try it?


No, please no, Excel is a liquid carbon source not a fertilizer. That would be used for other reasons I won't go into here but any planted tank forum will have info about it. Any of the common brands are mainly K(potassium)+Iron ferts, check the bottle. Seachem is the only one that I know actually makes specific N and P liquid ferts for specialty dosing for people that know why they need it.

Even WalMart carries aquatic plant ferts. I'm suprised they didn't have Leaf Zone because it's made by API who also make the very common find anywhere test kits.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Ok so then Excel is a no?

I hadn't thought of looking for Leaf Zone at WalMart, hopefully they'll have it.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

jennye0 said:


> Ok so then Excel is a no?
> 
> I hadn't thought of looking for Leaf Zone at WalMart, hopefully they'll have it.


Or any other brand that has potassium and iron in it, check the labels.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I finally found Leaf Zone and I added to the tank yesterday. Will I have to add the fertilizer for the amount of water I take out on water changes, or for the whole 75 gallons every week?

Alos I noticed it made the water a little yellow and hasnt changed since yesterday. Will it stay like this or will it eventually clear up?


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

jennye0 said:


> I finally found Leaf Zone and I added to the tank yesterday. Will I have to add the fertilizer for the amount of water I take out on water changes, or for the whole 75 gallons every week?
> 
> Alos I noticed it made the water a little yellow and hasnt changed since yesterday. Will it stay like this or will it eventually clear up?


Just dose for the change water amount and it doesn't have to be every time if you are not pushing the tank, i.e. high lighting and CO2. You are only adding potassium and iron so they don't become the limiting nutrients, they don't come into the system naturally through waste and food like nitrogen and phosphorus although iron can be brought in through your tap water and certain types of substrates like laterite and planted tank substrates. It won't take much in a sparsely planted low energy tank.

It shouldn't turn yellow if you added the right amount which is relatively small compared to the tank volume and look for iron precipitating out as a brown or rust colored fluff in your filters. In your case less is best and let your plants tell you by yellowing or not looking healthy. Slow growth does not mean add more ferts you have to take in account the entire system energy, light and carbon.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I didnt know plant care was so complex, but thanks for all the info and advice, I learned a lot and I dont mind putting an extra effort for the plants because they make the tank look so much better


----------

